# The Rating System - All You Need To Know



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

When I first started out, I had a lot of GREAT experiences. For example, in the early morning one day I got a passenger who had timed the flight to the airport wrong. They thought they missed their flight, but I got them there on time. He was extremely happy and treated me like a hero. I felt good. It kept going like that until the day I started working weekend nights when the alcohol was flowing. It all went downhill from there.

I kept my 5 rating for what seemed like a long time and many people pointed out how perfect my rating was. My ego was up there way high. There was one weekend where I decided to work the entire weekend to see what could be done. I remember that day when there was a pile of drunk guys piling into my car completely wasted. They were messing with me turning up my radio and blasting it. After they got out, my rating seemed to plunge. I continued on and the next weekend was the same result but even drunker ruder passengers. My rating kept going down. Then I enacted the 9pm rule where I will absolutely not take fares between 9pm to 5am. My rating started going up again and it still hasnt fully recovered, but its trending up little by little all the time.

Generally speaking, no one is this big of a "dick" where they jump out of someones car and give them a 1 especially when there are no issues. I can tell you that from day 1 I have done the same routine. I am always clean, well dressed and well mannered wearing a collared shirt and slacks. I watch my behavior and manner very carefully never engaging in controversial topics. I jump out and get the door whenever possible. I offer water and Starbucks bottles. I greet the passengers and then see them off with a warm goodbye. My car is always clean as I have a subscription to an unlimited car wash. My car is washed and vacuumed every 2-3 days. My car is a 2013 Toyota Camry Hybrid and I get many compliments how comfortable and roomy it is in the back.

Everyone I have talked to on the issue says they give everyone a 5 unless there is an obvious issue. By "obvious issue" I mean where something went really wrong. Here are reasons I have heard where a 5 was not given. The driver was doing 45 on a 55 mph highway. Even after the passenger points out the speed limit the driver keeps going 10 under. The driver had honked the horn to get the person out of the house. etc.

So what happened where my rating suddenly plunged? I looked at my report one day to find that everyone rated me a 5 except for 8 people. I can probably remember those 8 were the especially drunken and hostile during the latenight weekend. The other reason is because I probably picked up a malicious passenger along the way.

I decided to implement the following policy so I wouldnt have to worry about waking up to a deactivation warning notice:

1) No fares from 9pm to 5am.

2) No picking up of passengers below 4.5 stars.

3) Cancel any rides where things seem to be going sideways and let another Uber driver handle it. For example, the other day I made a huge bonehead mistake of leaving my cellphone at home. I was responding from home and somehow left it there. I immediately hit "cancel" as I could tell it will only go downhill from there resulting in a lowered rating.

4) Cancel any rides when there is anything odd or weird. One time after I accepted a fare this woman immediately called me obviously drunk and out of it. It was a really weird conversation. I decided its only going downhill from here and told her the computer made a mistake. I was way too far away and had to cancel. Another time I was right in the driveway of a home where the person would not come out. I felt things were going downhill after a period of waiting and left.

5) Rides more than 10 minutes away- I generally avoid fares where I have to travel more than 10 minutes. If its a good neighborhood or address I recognize than I will send text messages from the start alerting them where I am and how far away. When they get in the car, than I tell them I was the only driver. However, I generally avoid that by not taking long distance rides.

6) Do not accept calls from addresses where things went sideways before. I have a few addresses in my mind where they request rides each day. I see their requests come over the Iphone, but I let them all bounce not wanting to repeat the past.

7) I only rate passengers a 1 or a 5. I only rate a passenger a 1 if I could not honestly wish them upon another Uber driver. Actions like jumping up in the front to blast my radio or piling in more than 4 people into the car without discussion earn the passenger a 1. Any hostile or aggressive behavior is a 1. I will not rate someone a 1 for not tipping or being silent. Lets face it, very few people tip in cash even if they are treated great. Im not going to sit there and give someone a 4 when the majority of people dont tip. I use the rating system to alert other drivers of OBVIOUS issues, but not because they didnt give me a cash tip. Feel fortunate when you get any cash tip at all because the vast majority dont tip no matter how you treat them.

8) If there are any issues at all apologize and explain immediately. For example, the other day there was a random speed bump in the road and I apologized once I hit it. It could not be seen in the dark and came up rather fast. On another day a car stopped short in front of me where I had to really lean on the brakes. I apologized explaining the guy stopped short.

My rating is no longer a 5, but each day my rating trends a little higher as those 1s from the days of my car being the drunk tank are averaged out. I sleep easier knowing that I wont wake up to a deactivation warning notice. I guess there are ultimately some people left without a ride or who are standing around longer waiting for a ride, but this is not personal. This is about my survival in the Uber world. Its purely about business. Uber, the company, is going to keep soldiering on no matter what happens. However, I may not be soldiering on if my ratings plunge and I get deactivated. If I lose the side income from Uber driving it hurts me in a big big way. Another thing to keep in mind is not all people should be riding as a passenger in an Uber vehicle. There are certain people out there who should be taking cabs and public transportation as they are not emotionally stable to be taking rides in a private car. Not everyone is fit to be an Uber passenger.

To be clear, the vast majority of people rate me a 5, but there are those instances of drunken or odd behaved people who decide to give me a much lower score. These are the people we have to be on guard against thus a plan of action taken.

If you find your rating falling talk it out with a good friend or family member to see if there are not obvious issues with yourself. I had a few talks just to see if there was something I was doing that made those few people rate me lower. If there are clearly no obvious issues than its the passengers you are picking up and so its time to make changes.

Finally, as a driver it is your responsibility to make sure there are no excuses to rate you lower. Keep yourself clean and dress appropriately. Dont engage in controversial or negative conversation. Try to be as nice as you possibly can from start to finish. Think the word "manners". Keep the car very clean and free of any smells, tidy up daily. Watch your driving. Imagine what a professional driver for a premium car service might do and try to replicate that type of behavior. Ask friends and family to critique you and listen to their feedback.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

This was an excellently written post. You make some great points, first and foremost is that Uber is a business and represents money for us. If our rating is going down then we must fix it, even if it means that some people don't get picked up or that we have to not accept a ride because things look weird.

I drive mainly for Uber but also a little bit for Lyft. like you I really depend on the money and I believe I do whatever I can to be professional. Ironically however I live in Los Angeles and work mainly night and also work the areas of Hollywood and West Hollywood which are not easy being that many people are going to and coming out of clubs and have drank alcohol. In general i find that my rating fluctuates wildly. Right now I am pretty good, in the 4.9 range. But unlike you I find that people are extremely unpredictable and that my ratings are lowered for petty things that are really maddening and that have nothing to do with passengers being drunk. in fact many of the drunk passengers or those who have been drinking are fairly easy to deal with and rate me fairly well from what I can tell.

What I find really frustrating are the passengers who clearly do not appreciate the service, and like you mentioned, should not be allowed to use a car service. For example, earlier I had a lady I picked up. I helped her with her packages and drove her to a store and then home. It was a fairly short ride and during that ride she complained twice that I was taking a longer route. I explained to her in a nice way that I am following the app and that this way is quick. I did not apologize. To me this clearly shows that she does not appreciate what I do and is better off taking a cab or a bus. Such passengers are clearly not worth it, especially not for a $7 fare. These are the people that I believe are rating me less than 5 stars and there is absolutely nothing I can do about it unless the rating system becomes more rational. There are no checks and balances in the rating system and my current rating is a combination of me doing the best I can, and perhaps a little bit of divine intervention thrown in.

I enjoy working nights when it is more mellow and there is less traffic. I do not necessarily enjoy picking up intoxicated people from bars and clubs, but once again I do not seem to find them problematic when it comes to the rating system.

I also find it sort of sad that I want to take a long break when I get up to the 4.97 or thereabout range because I know that after a few days more of working the rating is going to be going down due to these irrational and unappreciative passengers.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey, Mike,
I know you like writing fiction...
But on this forum, please stick to reality...
Like this Post...
*All We Need To Know*, huh?
You seem to have learned sooooo much in about 4 weeks...
And please, PLEASE, don't disillusion the rest of NJ drivers with your 1G weekend and 2G per week shit talk...


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

And don't even THINK about recommending that we go to Connecticut for the BIG SCORE !!!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

mikeinnewjersey said:


> There are certain people out there who should be taking cabs and public transportation as they are not emotionally stable to be taking rides in a private car. Not everyone is fit to be an Uber passenger.


"Not everyone is fit to be an Uber...", driver.


----------



## Wolf359 (Oct 15, 2014)

mikeinnewjersey said:


> So what happened where my rating suddenly plunged? I looked at my report one day to find that everyone rated me a 5 except for 8 people. I can probably remember those 8 were the especially drunken and hostile during the latenight weekend. The other reason is because I probably picked up a malicious passenger along the way.


What do you mean you "looked at your report and find that everyone rated you a 5"? You cant see what people rated you. Only what you rated them.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't sell him short...
He can do some amazing things...
He can also calculate his rating average using Algebra too...
Not sure if he knows what Algebra is, though...

mikeinnewjersey October 3
"Tonight a bunch of guys got in my car who had been drinking. Everything seemed to go well and I treated them with respect. They were loud and even turned the music up. I kept smiling the best I could and tolerated it. They jumped out of the car and minutes later I realized that I had a 4.94 rating where before I had a 5.0 rating. * I used the driver log to figure out how many trips Ive taken and did some algebra.* They probably either gave me a 1 or a 2 rating. Totally not fair at all."


----------



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

They do send me a weekly report which clearly states how many people rated me a 5 and how many people did not rate me a 5. Its titled Michaels Weekly Uber Summary or something to that effect. Its not hard to calculate using high school Algebra different things using the information they provide. I have read some people receive this weekly report while others dont. If doing simple high school Algebra equations is amazing to you, I must say, you are easily impressed. I owe it to the Jersey public school system which actually teaches basic math. Im not sure if they teach basic math in your area of Jersey, but they do over here. I thought it was a standardized system and they taught that stuff down in South Jersey. Maybe I was wrong. They do teach it up North.

As for Stamford CT that is a wealthy tech oriented place which you should check out one day. In places like Stamford and New Haven you will get a lot of people looking to go to NYC and the like. Try it out sometime. Thats an area I might try in the future. You will have to watch it over there because those guys get taught that Calculus in high school. That might be a bit overwhelming to someone who doesnt know basic math. I must admit that Calculus and advanced math escapes me. Just think what I could calculate from the Uber statistics with it and you would be jumping up and down amazed to hell.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Not only am I impressed with your ability to use Algebra in this case (how, I have no idea),
but I am also very impressed with your mastery of English...


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

mikeinnewjersey said:


> As for Stamford CT that is a wealthy tech oriented place which you should check out one day. In places like Stamford and New Haven you will get a lot of people looking to go to NYC and the like. Try it out sometime. Thats an area I might try in the future.


Please do and let us know how it turns out...
I can hardly wait...


----------



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

Ill admit if I was a master of English and math I wouldnt be driving Uber. I have some great ideas what I would be doing, but it wouldnt be this. If you dont like my English mastery go ahead and write to Christie about the educational system. Somehow I dont know English and you get amazed by that 2X stuff. Something is wrong here in Jersey and he needs to know.


----------



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

Seriously, if you want to see who the better man is than lets do a weekend fare contest. Two cars, two drivers and you can pickup fares in CT or NJ. Start 5pm Friday and end 6pm Sunday. Lets see who the better driver is.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Why don't you just relax & slow down...
There's lots of useful information here from many drivers with much more experience than you...
Learn to walk first before you jump...
4 weeks of experience is nothing to brag about...


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

mikeinnewjersey said:


> Seriously, if you want to see who the better man is than lets do a weekend fare contest. Two cars, two drivers and you can pickup fares in CT or NJ. Start 5pm Friday and end 6pm Sunday. Lets see who the better driver is.


Man, you just don't get it, do you?


----------



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

If slow is how you want to think thats you. Please dont impress that slow mentality on me. I want to be in the express lane. Im not waiting in the same line you waiting in. Like I said, lets do a fare contest if you think your the better driver. The best driver is the one at the end of the weekend with the most cash.


----------



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

BTW, Im not a young kid and have a lot of experience. Probably old enough to be your Dad. So if you think I was born 3 weeks ago, let me tell you, you are mistaken. Since you dont know that Algebra I wouldnt be proud to be your Dad. Take a few moments and study. Plus if you really hail from NJ you would learn to battle righteously using the English word rather than vanilla internet trolling. Some of this stuff you do is so USENET. Its so BBS. I cant believe you are from Jersey. A Jersey guy would know how to repulse my battle.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Travis must be laughing his ass off...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

What's a fare contest going to prove ? One driver is luckier than the other.....lol


----------



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

Im laughing at you. You really want me to learn your ways of not earning a buck or sitting around in your car all day making 5 bucks an hour? If you think you are better lets do a contest.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

chi1cabby, where are you?
I am at my wit's end...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Relax, it's just the Uber Kool-Aid talking.... the story is a good laugh !!

Cherry pick riders ratings of 4.5 or above....That's Racist


----------



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

The point of Uber is to make some extra money for our families and to help pay the mortgage or rent. Do you want to hang out here on the messageboard telling me how good you are or do you want to make some money?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd rather hang out here and trash Travis...
If you don't mind...


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

You go ahead and make lots of money...
Please...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

mikeinnewjersey said:


> The point of Uber is to make some extra money for our families and to help pay the mortgage or rent. Do you want to hang out here on the messageboard telling me how good you are or do you want to make some money?


Dude, I make good money. I paid off all my bills including house. But it did not come from Uber. It's called busting your ass owning your own business and having the balls to do it.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

And btw, I think trashing travis is a worthwhile occupation


----------



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

For most people like you and I its a second job. In any event, Im out to make some extra cash and yes Ill report back on either my success or failure in doing so.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> I go to sleep hungry every night...
> What am I doing wrong?


Driving for Uber ! Want a hot dog ?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

suewho said:


> And btw, I think trashing travis is a worthwhile occupation


I go to sleep hungry every night...
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

mikeinnewjersey said:


> For most people like you and I its a second job. In any event, Im out to make some extra cash and yes Ill report back on either my success or failure in doing so.


Nobody's interested in your success or failure...
Please drive carefully & safely...


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> I go to sleep hungry every night...
> What am I doing wrong?


I dont know... but if you lived near me I would have you over for dinner. I dont like to hear people going to bed hungry.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree with much of the original post. A lot of the ratings may have nothing to do with you but rather are due to when, where, and who you drive, plus surge. The problem times are when people are returning from bars.

Also, as you mentioned avoid getting rated for a problem ride at any cost if you haven't started it. Cancel, go offline for awhile, and head the other way. Delay starting rides if possible until you're pretty sure things aren't going to go bad.

Avoiding the one stars is important. Usually these are people who call you to criticize your route or time to get them, too many passengers, and other things. There's also a separate thread here called avoiding the one star.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

suewho said:


> I dont know... but if you lived near me I would have you over for dinner. I dont like to hear people going to bed hungry.


I am packing my bags right now!
I haven't tried Kangaroo meat yet...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

U


where's the beef? said:


> I am packing my bags right now!
> I haven't tried Kangaroo meat yet...


I have a ROO burger on my food truck...15 bucks


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> I am packing my bags right now!
> I haven't tried Kangaroo meat yet...


I havent either actually, my husband does do a very good barbecue though


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

What the #@%& is a ROO burger?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> U
> 
> I have a ROO burger on my food truck...15 bucks


Do you sell many?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> What the #@%& is a ROO burger?


kangaroo meat


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Now I just can't decide which way to go...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> Hey, Mike,
> I know you like writing fiction...
> But on this forum, please stick to reality...
> Like this Post...
> ...


Tings are diffrnt in Joysey


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

*New* Joysey?
I just heard we are going down to $1.10 here in Joysey...
I hope I heard wrong...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

suewho said:


> And btw, I think trashing travis is a worthwhile occupation


I find no error in this statement


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

We are all out there doing the same thing. Some know how to milk the surge pricing better than others. And some drivers are luckier than others on any given night. I am in no competition with any body. And if I meet a fellow Uber driver who statest that they make $800 a night, then I know they are full of it and that we can't be friends. It's just like any business when the business owner wants to tell people how great they are doing and how great business is so that they look impressive and appear successful. 

As for reports, I get them weekly as well and it does tell you how many people gave you 5 stars and how many gave you less than 5 stars. Is it possible to pinpoint what day and what rider gave you less than 5 stars? Possibly, but we never know for sure. Besides, what's the point? And why go through all that trouble? To keep a list of possible passengers who you will not pick up again? Who has the time for all that? I use these reports as a general guide to see what's going on and to make sure that most of my ratings are 5. Those who rate me lower are, in my opinion, unreasonable or not appreciative of the service.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

mikeinnewjersey said:


> When I first started out, I had a lot of GREAT experiences.


Mike, welcome to the forum. How long have you been driving, you seem to have the rating system figured out.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

When I used to work , 5 star for tippers only


----------



## mikeinnewjersey (Oct 23, 2014)

I never said that I made $800 a night. My best week was $1000 "total payout" so far, but certainly NOT $800 in a single night. My best day/night was $400. These are not totally wonderful numbers. Lets say you make $1000 a week which is 52000 a year. Not exactly a salary to be bragging about.

No one keeps an actual list of people they will not pick up again, but everyone does remember the addresses in their head. When the Iphone beeps I know instantly by looking at it who is requesting a ride. I dont need to check a list.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> chi1cabby, where are you?
> I am at my wit's end...


Definitely not worth any read


----------



## paulberry (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice post this is cool.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> This was an excellently written post. You make some great points, first and foremost is that Uber is a business and represents money for us. If our rating is going down then we must fix it, even if it means that some people don't get picked up or that we have to not accept a ride because things look weird.
> 
> I drive mainly for Uber but also a little bit for Lyft. like you I really depend on the money and I believe I do whatever I can to be professional. Ironically however I live in Los Angeles and work mainly night and also work the areas of Hollywood and West Hollywood which are not easy being that many people are going to and coming out of clubs and have drank alcohol. In general i find that my rating fluctuates wildly. Right now I am pretty good, in the 4.9 range. But unlike you I find that people are extremely unpredictable and that my ratings are lowered for petty things that are really maddening and that have nothing to do with passengers being drunk. in fact many of the drunk passengers or those who have been drinking are fairly easy to deal with and rate me fairly well from what I can tell.
> 
> ...


So now you know - drunk, rude arseholes are valued more by UBER than a driver who tries his hardest all of the time.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

mikeinnewjersey said:


> When I first started out, I had a lot of GREAT experiences. For example, in the early morning one day I got a passenger who had timed the flight to the airport wrong. They thought they missed their flight, but I got them there on time. He was extremely happy and treated me like a hero. I felt good. It kept going like that until the day I started working weekend nights when the alcohol was flowing. It all went downhill from there.
> 
> I kept my 5 rating for what seemed like a long time and many people pointed out how perfect my rating was. My ego was up there way high. There was one weekend where I decided to work the entire weekend to see what could be done. I remember that day when there was a pile of drunk guys piling into my car completely wasted. They were messing with me turning up my radio and blasting it. After they got out, my rating seemed to plunge. I continued on and the next weekend was the same result but even drunker ruder passengers. My rating kept going down. Then I enacted the 9pm rule where I will absolutely not take fares between 9pm to 5am. My rating started going up again and it still hasnt fully recovered, but its trending up little by little all the time.
> 
> ...


Wow. I used to worry about ratings. My story mirrors yours. Had a 5 for a while, felt like the Uber driver God. Drove late nights and watched my ratings drop. Now I don't care. I do the best I can. No water. No mints. No hand jobs. Just a clean, safe ride. The more I drive, the more my rating levels off to an acceptable score. If I do the best I can and I get deactivated because Uber uses a ******ed system to fire it's drivers, then I'm better off not working for such a company.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I rate on a simple premise. I get paid. They get 5 stars. Glad to have their money, even if the rate sucks. I agreed to the terms before starting the ride. They puke, 1 star. Other than that why would I show my potentially bad attitude to Uber by downrating customers knowing full well that it is more than likely detrimental only to ME in Uber's eyes?

Down rating customers might appear to me to be a fast track to deactivation, simply *because I do not trust Uber's judgment.*

In the so called consumer economy, most large corporations only run on one rule, and we all know it and often expect it ourselves:

"The Customer Is Always Right"

How much 'experience' are we expecting from a freakin' cab ride pax anyway? Good grief. It's not a religious experience. It's a biz transaction.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice post. i will go ahead and add my own tips about driving style:

You need to insert in your brain the fact that riders don't want a maniac cab driver. Don't drive fast, drive smart, know your city well and you will be faster without having to speed. Can you get anywhere in your city without a GPS? If the answer is no then you don 't know your city well enough.

-Avoid trying to take the "poli position" on red lights, always make sure there is at least one car in front of you. 

-Pick a lane and cruise through it, constant lane changing equals bad ratings.

-That doesn't means you have to be a dumbass and get stuck behind a double parked car honking at it, just be smart and smooth.

-Do not take the fast lane on the freeway and don't go over 70, just do yourself a favor and don't.

-Remember: you are on the road way more often than everybody else, so thats for your own safety as well


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There is also a quick method for some drivers to get their ratings back up, or at least there is in my case because I drive XL. And yes, the ratings do diminish during drunk surges. I drive for a couple of days for part of the day for X's in high traffic areas (that I usually avoid.) These would be college areas or downtown areas. When I pull up in my nice polished ride, I open doors, have all the treats, treat them like beauty queens. They usually are stunned for getting all of that for 4 bucks gross fare, net $2.40 to me. About 4-5 of these an hour for a couple of half days is an instant cure for the problem. 

Just an fyi. Would probably work for regular X drivers too. Just hit the $4 circuit areas for a couple days and you'll bounce right back. You just can't get that low of rating in short period rides unless yer really a screwup.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> chi1cabby, where are you?





where's the beef? said:


> I am at my wit's end...


Sorry I'd not looked at this thread till now...I wasn't tagged correctly.

@mikeinnewjersey welcome to the forum.

When someone is brand new to any group, it's usually a good idea to ease into it with a nice post introducing yourself, and not start off with a preachy drawn out post.

Keep doing what is working for you, and hopefully Uber "Algebra" will pan out in NJ, and driver's earnings won't take a massive hit as a result of yesterday's Rate Cuts.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Do you sell many?


Ground Kangaroo meat . I sell over 40 a day.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Ground Kangaroo meat . I sell over 40 a day.


I've found apples have a much higher gross and are not as gross.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

All profit because I get the meat for free from a supplier to promote kangaroo meat.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> All profit because I get the meat for free from a supplier to promote kangaroo meat.


Cadaver kangaroo weenies? Sounds delicious!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't have any problems with my ratings, the only issue is with the $ at the end of the week and the hours I have to put in, which are killing me, my car, and my finances, 2,000 plus trips and 4.8 rating. Also my car is washed and vacuumed each and every day.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> All profit because I get the meat for free from a supplier to promote kangaroo meat.[/QUOTE
> 
> Great that you are selling heaps and making good profit. Nothing like a good roadkill burger.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Pax rating is irrelevant since they now hide their ratings.

Come to think of it, so is everything else.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm pretty bummed but learned my lesson. I was on a roll. Perfect 5.0 rating. Up to at least two dozen rides.

Drove last night during guarantee pay time from 10-3 am. Whew. It wore me out! This morning my rating dropped to 4.92.

There were two specific rides I would guess contributed to the lower rating:
1. Older man and woman. Both were noticeably drunk. She insisted I take a specific (longer) route. Her husband didn't say anything, even when I verified which way to go. Whatever. Happy to get them out of my car.

2. Man and woman, late twenties, married. Man was very drunk. Woman seemed a little intoxicated. Man started the ride with, "Woooow, you're really beautiful." She nudged him and whispered for him to shut up. Long ride, 40 minutes, they passed out in the backseat. They woke up (thankfully) when we got close to their destination. Kind of quiet and awkward once they woke up.

Just kind of bummed because I don't feel like I did anything, especially intentionally. I know as an avid uber rider prior to getting into driving that uber just does not explain the rating system or its effects. Sorry if this comes across bratty. Just feel like that kid who got their first B on a report card after a string of straight As.

Okay, done venting.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> Sorry if this comes across bratty. Just feel like that kid who got their first B on a report card after a string of straight As.


No, doesn't come across as bratty...quite understandable actually. I got my first (and hopefully last) D out of the way early on with a Navigation flag for the guy dropping the pin in the wrong place. That was maybe my 5th ride, so with the last 40+, I'm happy with the A's and an occasional B as my rating recovers. I stopped driving at 1:00 am last night and kept to all 5's...maybe something to that.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> No, doesn't come across as bratty...quite understandable actually. I got my first (and hopefully last) D out of the way early on with a Navigation flag for the guy dropping the pin in the wrong place. That was maybe my 5th ride, so with the last 40+, I'm happy with the A's and an occasional B as my rating recovers. I stopped driving at 1:00 am last night and kept to all 5's...maybe something to that.


Yeah, definitely something to consider. We have a lot of first time riders in the area...When riders are getting out sometimes they stall and ask, "is that it?" And I'll say, "yup, that's it. I ended the ride (swipe my phone to end it) and now I'm rating you with 5 stars so other drivers know how awesome you are. Thanks again!" Im a pretty genuine person, so it's not like I'm trying to kiss ass. My guess is either one of the two rides I summarized. Oh well.

Does uber let us as drivers know more details regarding ratings or if comments were left?


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

Here in Boston, no one cares about the rating system, its a tool to make you be at you A game. Go out and make money, if someone pisses you off, kick them out of the car, Simple.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Where's the beef is obviously a prime purveyor of pickle parks.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So now you know - drunk, rude arseholes are valued more by UBER than a driver who tries his hardest all of the time.


I do not trust Uber'S judgment either. And it does seem that the passenger hOlds the trump card here.


----------

